# Early 60's Schwinn Cycle Truck rebuild



## streetrod (Jan 4, 2020)

I recently came upon a bunch of bikes that were being sold and saw this old cycle truck and snatched it up. I haven't built a bike in a while but after getting this one I have the bug again. The paint looks original, as do the wheels, and crankset. Missing a bit too though. So the fun part will be trying to find the missing pieces and get it back to original. It's had a tough life as you can see from the bent up basket and forks but it should be a fun winter project! 
















One issue I had was the sprocket teeth were really worn. They were worn so much that the chain just slid off when I turned the pedals. Probably due to a chain that was really loose.




Also, when I was cleaning and rebuilding the front hub I found several of the ball bearings missing and the cage that they were in was broken apart. So I bought some NOS front bearings and a used sprocket. The serial number indicates the bike is a '61 and crank is stamped with 60 so that seems right. Crank arm has CT stamped on it, kinda interesting. 







The sprocket and bearings arrived today!







Also got around to straightening the forks.


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 30, 2020)

Hola hi have a nice day! My best wishes w the restoration project! For the crank stamped w the CT it's a good few ones left! I had one mounted in a 60s CT bike! The basket came from a Worksman CT! I have one and it's heavy! Keep working and ride for fun! Any help glad to help! Some pics for you!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 30, 2020)

The yellow one it's post-war 1945 its the patriot the blue one its 1952 the Coloso!!! Enjoy them


----------

